# Inhalt einer JTable kopieren? (GlazedLists)



## sirbender (4. Mai 2009)

Ich ich benutzte GlazedLists - aber was am Ende rauskommt, ist eigentlich eine normale JTable soweit ich das ueberblicken kann.

Ich wuerde gerne erlauben, dass man Rows/Columns slektieren kann unc per Ctrl+C deren Inhalt in die Zwischenablage (jede Zelle per toString zu einem String. Zellen durch Kommas oder Tabs getrennt) kopieren kann.


----------



## Ebenius (5. Mai 2009)

_GlazedLists_ sagt mir nix. Bei einer JTable kann man bestimmen, wie selektiert werden darf: 
JTable.setRowSelectionAllowed(boolean)
JTable.setColumnSelectionAllowed(boolean)
JTable.setSelectionMode(int)
Copy (CTRL+C) gibt's standardgemäß in der JTable. Darum kümmert sich das BasicTableUI. Wenn Dir das Standardverhalten nicht gefällt, schau Dir mal das Sun Java™ Tutorial: Drag and Drop and Data Transfer genauer an.

Ebenius


----------



## André Uhres (5. Mai 2009)

Java Tip 77: Enable copy and paste functionality between Swing's JTables and Excel - JavaWorld


----------

